# 2016 gen 2 cai



## Sott333 (Jul 25, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a cold air intake for 2016 gen 2


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

AEM is the way my friend. I have on my 2017 Hatchback Manual and it runs like a champ ( and the sound if that's what you looking for is nice ).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboatrd!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

